# Build sheet found in parts book



## mark2002 (Apr 10, 2008)

I came across this build sheet in a parts book, and I am pretty sure it was for a 67 GTO that my Dad sold years ago. If anyone has the matching VIN, they can have it. I think the car was in New England last I knew a few years ago.

Our car was Blue with Blue interior. Automatic, 400 4 barrel, non-a/c GTO.
hopefully the codes match this. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That is a rare site in such nice condition.
You may want to contact Pontiac Historical Services and see if he has had any requests for copies of that VIN and who he sent them to. It may identify a current or past owner.
PHS Historic Services


----------



## mark2002 (Apr 10, 2008)

Amazingly, I was able to locate the owner of the GTO, who is very interested in the build sheet. If it weren't for a very difficult financial time for me right now I would have simply sent it to him. However, I need to get the general opinions on what the sheet may be worth to a guy who has the car now.....any opinions or comments are welcomed. What would you guys pay for it if it was your 67 GTO? Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Make your dad proud and just give it to the guy, it will make you feel good too......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

mark2002 said:


> Amazingly, I was able to locate the owner of the GTO, who is very interested in the build sheet. If it weren't for a very difficult financial time for me right now I would have simply sent it to him. However, I need to get the general opinions on what the sheet may be worth to a guy who has the car now.....any opinions or comments are welcomed. What would you guys pay for it if it was your 67 GTO? Thanks


With the ability to verify the car and get documentation thru PHS, the original build sheet won't be as valuable as for a Chev. Personally, I wouldn't pay more than a hundred bucks for it but I like Troy's suggestion better...


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Just ask the guy what it's worth to him and accept it


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would give it to the guy. It's the right thing to do, and you'll be doing a huge favor to him. Not only that, you'll feel great. In your first post, you _did_ say that it would be gifted if the owner was located....


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

I vote to give it to him. Are you in such poor financial shape that a hundred bucks is going to be a big difference to you? And what good is the piece of paper to you if you don't have the car? Do the right thing and give it to him. JMO.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

mark2002 said:


> Amazingly, I was able to locate the owner of the GTO, who is very interested in the build sheet. If it weren't for a very difficult financial time for me right now I would have simply sent it to him. However, I need to get the general opinions on what the sheet may be worth to a guy who has the car now.....any opinions or comments are welcomed. What would you guys pay for it if it was your 67 GTO? Thanks


If someone found me and said "I have your build sheet" what would you give me for it. I would probably pay up to $20.

Question is, since the build sheets are specific to the car. What would someone pay for the sheet who doesn't own the car? That is how much it is worth.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe in karma, do something good for someone and it always comes back to you, may change your difficult financial time for the better.
JMHO


----------



## mark2002 (Apr 10, 2008)

I appreciate all the words of wisdom, and I am glad to see that there are good people out there who provided the answer I was hoping to hear from everyone. I have not heard back from the owner of the car. He knows I have the sheet, and I left the ball in his court.


----------

